# Pourquoi achetter un IPad?



## daywalker69 (20 Mai 2010)

Voila ma question est très simple: pourquoi achetter un Ipad?
ça à l'air d'être un super jouet mais si c'est pour se limiter à surfer sur internet c'est un peu extrême le prix de minimum 500&#8364;...  mais ça me tente quand même vraiment 
Qulqu'un a-t-il des tuillots et infos suplémentaires sur les foncitonnalités? par exemple la suite office est - elle dispo? etc etc?


----------



## twinworld (20 Mai 2010)

C'est vous qui devez savoir si vous auriez l'utilité d'un iPad ou non. Pour ça il faut lire les tonnes d'articles qui sortent sur la machine que ce soit dans la presse papier, ou sur le net. Si vous faîtes une recherche Google, vous allez trouver des tas d'info. 

bonne chance.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mai 2010)

Il  ya un fil de 1502 posts sur MacGé à ce propos. Ça ne te suffit pas ?
Et puis franchement, ça devient fatigant ce genre de posts. Si j'ai envie de saucisson, j'achète du saucisson, et j'explique pas à la caissière (qui n'en n'a rien à rien à faire, et elle a bien raison) pourquoi.


----------



## Gwen (21 Mai 2010)

Si c'est pour utiliser Office, il vaut mieux ne pas acheter l'iPad, cette suite n'existe pas dessus. 

Il y a juste d'autres logiciels qui font la même chose, mais ce n'est pas Office.. Heureusement.


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Mai 2010)

Ben pour ne pas acheter de JooJoo.


----------



## badboyprod (21 Mai 2010)

Pourquoi?

- L'utilisation principale de mon Mac est le net. Je fais aussi des retouches photos, des documents, suivis des comptes etc... mais à 80% je fais du net
- Je souhaite pouvoir surfer de mon lit, devant la télé, au bord de la piscine, dans les toilettes 
- Je veux un écran suffisamment grand pour améliorer le confort
- Je veux pouvoir regarder des films, lire des documents, jouer durant mes déplacement sans que cela pèse 2, 3 Kg
- Je veux pouvoir faire des présentations sans trimballer mon ordi
- J'aime le design, et j'aime Apple
- 550 dans un appareil comme ça n'est pas rationnel. Mais c'est pas grave!

Bref, pour moi l'iPad répond à tout ça. Un portable aussi, mais l'iPad est plus léger, plus petit, et je n'ai pas besoin des capacités nettement supérieures d'un Macbook pour faire simplement ces activités.

PS: Je récupère le mien dans 1H!


----------



## Trudo (21 Mai 2010)

Bien moi c'est pour avoir à la portée de la main mes documents de référence que je dois souvent trimbaler dans les réunions. Terminées les grosses valises pleines de lois et autres documents volumineux. Je mets tout ça en epub et hop sur le iPad.

D'ailleurs, existe-t-il des drivers d'imprimante qui crée un fichier epub un peu comme les drivers qui le font en pdf?


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Mai 2010)

Ben avec Good Reader, tu les mets en PDF ou en Word et pas besoin d'une conversion de plus.


----------



## daywalker69 (22 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il  ya un fil de 1502 posts sur MacGé à ce propos. Ça ne te suffit pas ?
> Et puis franchement, ça devient fatigant ce genre de posts. Si j'ai envie de saucisson, j'achète du saucisson, et j'explique pas à la caissière (qui n'en n'a rien à rien à faire, et elle a bien raison) pourquoi.



mouai sauf que ton saucisson il ne te coûte pas 500&#8364;...


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Mai 2010)

daywalker69 a dit:


> mouai sauf que ton saucisson il ne te coûte pas 500...



Si. J'ai des goûts de luxe. :rateau:


----------



## desertea (22 Mai 2010)

C'est fou à dire mais je pense qu'un iPad remplacera à 95% mon MbP !! 
Mails, web et basta !! 
J'utilise PS une fois de temps en temps sur mon portable.

Cela fait déjà plusieurs années que je "régresse", j'ai abandonné mon iMac que je n'utilise même plus pour la musique (remplacé par un zeppelin  )
Et là, je crois bien que ça va être le tour de mon MacBook Pro qui a pourtant tout juste un an !!


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Mai 2010)

desertea a dit:


> Et là, je crois bien que ça va être le tour de mon MacBook Pro qui a pourtant tout juste un an !!



Idem, mais c'est le MBP est ma machine secondaire...
Emmener 700 g pour faire mes cours, mes présentations, mes staffs, mes groupes de TCC au lieu des 3 kg du MBP, y a pas photo.
J'espère simplement qu'on peut envoyer sur la source vidéo externe les présentations Keynotes et pas seulement les vidéos, comme sur l'iPod.
Sinon, il y a toujours la possibilité d'exporter les présentation en vidéo QT et déjà des solutions sur Cydia pour envoyer tout ce qui est sur l'iPad sur une source vidéo externe sur les iPad jailbreackés mais bon...


----------



## twinworld (23 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'espère simplement qu'on peut envoyer sur la source vidéo externe les présentations Keynotes


il me semble que sur la vidéo de présentation pour le lancement de l'iPad, il est montré qu'on peut se servir de l'iPad pour les présentations Keynotes. Il faut juste l'adapteur pour brancher le beamer.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2010)

Regarde vers la fin de la vidéo 


[YOUTUBE]HfCyJT0Hd4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Mai 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Regarde vers la fin de la vidéo



Merci, merci, merci... 
LE PIED  !!!
Bon, Apple se sert un peu au passage avec le dock et le câble VGA, mais là, je suis soufflé...
Et je commence à sentir le début du commencement d'une certaine impatience...


----------



## alexmourier (25 Mai 2010)

Tablette graphique aussi non, au vu des applis prévues...


----------



## metisworld (25 Mai 2010)

alexmourier a dit:


> Tablette graphique aussi non, au vu des applis prévues...


Si il y a une appliq de ce gence (type wacom cintiq) je la prends pour moi ce serait le top étant architecte et dessinateur.Pour le reste je m'en tape un peu...


----------



## kassk8 (25 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il  ya un fil de 1502 posts sur MacGé à ce propos. Ça ne te suffit pas ?
> Et puis franchement, ça devient fatigant ce genre de posts. Si j'ai envie de saucisson, j'achète du saucisson, et j'explique pas à la caissière (qui n'en n'a rien à rien à faire, et elle a bien raison) pourquoi.




Voila exactement le genre de message qui desservent grandement notre forum, et qui crédibilise encore une fois l'idée que les plus anciens membres sur le forum sont souvent les plus désagréables. 

Un peu plus d'ouverture ... ce membre pose une simple question, il demande un avis.

Tu réponds donc à une question inutilement. Et en plus tu lui parles d'un post dont tu ne mets pas le lien. Ton message n'apporte rien à personne. Arrête donc de perdre ton temps, tu seras plus heureux !!

Cependant en utilisant ton message on peut faire mieux : 

Il  y a un fil de 1502 posts sur MacGé à ce propos. Ça ne te suffit pas ?
Personnellement je le consulterais à ta place. Il y a plein d'avis et d'opinion.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Mai 2010)

kassk8 a dit:


> Voila exactement le genre de message qui desservent grandement notre forum, et qui crédibilise encore une fois l'idée que les plus anciens membres sur le forum sont souvent les plus désagréables.
> 
> Un peu plus d'ouverture ... ce membre pose une simple question, il demande un avis.
> 
> ...



Aller, ça recommence. 
- Tu donnes quoi, toi, comme info utile ? A part des leçons (non j'ai promis ailleurs que je n'emploierais plus le mot vaseux). Tu as fait l'énorme effort de rajouter un lien au fil (auquel tu n'as pas participé, à moins que que tu découvres aussi son existence ?) dont j'indiquais la présence sur MacGé, ajoût que j'avais jugé totalement inutile, étant donné sa visibilité dès lors que tu vas sur les forums de MacGé. Excuse du peu...
- On n'est pas censé faire un minimum de recherche avant de poser une question pour laquelle il existe x fils/x messages ?
- Je suis très heureux comme ça, merci. Tes conseils... Non, j'ai promis de me calmer à propos de mes leçons d'anatomie pratique.
- Lit la suite du fil, au lieu de réagir sur un premier message.
- Les plus anciens membres sont les plus désagréables. Soit. Mais tu ne t'en tire pas mal ?
- Quant aux anciens membres, c'est souvent aussi les plus aidant, devant des questions nouvelles ou pas trop rabachées...

Alors calme toi, tu sembles un être extraordinaire avec plein de leçons à donner, bien écrites en bleu (pourquoi faire comme tout le monde quand on est si au dessus ?), reste le... Pour moi, fin du débat totalement hors sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

kassk8 a dit:


> Voila exactement le genre de message qui desservent grandement notre forum, et qui crédibilise encore une fois l'idée que les plus anciens membres sur le forum sont souvent les plus désagréables.
> 
> Un peu plus d'ouverture ... ce membre pose une simple question, il demande un avis.
> 
> ...


 
Derrière la remarque de Bigdidou, je pense, se profilait aussi une certaine lassitude devant des fils ouverts à la volée sur des questions qui n'en sont pas - de simples prétextes nombrilistes à parler de soi et de ses achats - les "confessions d'accrocs au shopping", c'est tous les jours ici.

day walker69 *VA* s'acheter un iPad - ce fil n'est qu'une façon de nous le faire savoir et de conforter une décision déjà prise à grands coups de .

Simplement, à juste poster une fois dans le fil consacré au sujet, il serait noyé dans la masse. Alors que là, il a SON fil, c'est quand même plus classe.

Après, certes, Bigdidou aurait pu se contenter de hausser les épaules et de passer son chemin.
Eternel débat...

Mais, de mon point de vue, ce babillage incessant d'enfants gâtés dont le seul "problème" dans la vie semble de savoir s'ils vont prendre leur iPad assorti à leur chemise ou à leur caleçon (lol) fait tout autant de mal à l'image de ces forums que la bougonnerie des anciens.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2010)

Mais que fait la modération ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais que fait la modération ? :rose:


 
Ils sont en grève pour avoir un iPad de fonction.


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2010)

Il n'y a pas grand-chose à modérer là. C'est juste une prise de bec sur un point de détail et je suis assez d'accord avec les deux partis, même si je penche plus pour le côté lassitude


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2010)

C'était une boutade  

mais il est vrai qu'on sent la lassitude pointer. On a même parfois des "je n'ai pas envie de chercher les infos qui m'intéressent dans les 20 pages de ce fil, alors si qq'un pouvait me faire un résumé et répondre à mes questions que j'ai pas envie de chercher les réponses"...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Et pour répondre aux angoisses existentielles et métaphysiques de l'auteur de ce fil, histoire de me donner l'impression agréable que j'ai "aidé" des gens sur ce forum : 



daywalker69 a dit:


> pourquoi achetter un Ipad?


 
Parce que tu en as envie.


----------



## kassk8 (27 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou ...

Je n'ai pas tout lu. Ta réponse a l'air interessante. 
Là je joue exprès le casse bonbon.

Je tiens juste à appuyer sur un point trop fréquent sur se forum. Les réponses par trop désagréable. Je dis juste en plus qu'elles émanent malheureusement bien souvent d'anciens qui pourraient faire preuve de sagesse soit dans leur réponse soit dans leur façon de ne pas cliquer sur répondre.

Pour ta demande du pourquoi je ne lui répond rien à ce pauvre Daywalker c'est que je n'ai rien à lui dire là dessus. J'ai surtout réagi à une monté de moutarde en lisant ton message le premier... j'ai bien vu que tu en as posté d'autre calmes cette fois ci et en étais très content.

Bon tout reste une affaire de perception des choses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h32 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> C'était une boutade
> 
> mais il est vrai qu'on sent la lassitude pointer. On a même parfois des "je n'ai pas envie de chercher les infos qui m'intéressent dans les 20 pages de ce fil, alors si qq'un pouvait me faire un résumé et répondre à mes questions que j'ai pas envie de chercher les réponses"...




Bon je vais faire le niais ... qu'est ce qui vous empêche quand vous trouvez un file inutile de le supprimer ???

Bon je vous laisse je rentre chez moi (6h de moins ici ... mais où ... hun hun hun)


----------



## Mafat (27 Mai 2010)

desertea a dit:


> C'est fou à dire mais je pense qu'un iPad remplacera à 95% mon MbP !!
> Mails, web et basta !!
> J'utilise PS une fois de temps en temps sur mon portable.
> 
> ...



Vu le prix de ces matériels, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de les acheter si c'est juste pour le net et les mails??   C'est comme conduire une Ferrari dans Paris: aucun intérêt... sauf se faire mousser bien sur.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2010)

kassk8 a dit:


> Bon je vais faire le niais ... qu'est ce qui vous empêche quand vous trouvez un file inutile de le supprimer ???



Moi ? c'est tout simple : je ne peux supprimer / fermer un fil  paske je ne suis pas modo


----------



## xao85 (28 Mai 2010)

Pour ma part je reviens de mon apple prenium reseller. Et moi qui pensait que l'iPad était un vulgaire iPhone géant.... et ben je suis bluffé! On sent que cette machine à un potentiel fou! Tout est plus fin, rapide, fluide. C'est un iPhone en bcp plus confortable. 

Enfin pour ma part j'adore, mais j'attendrai une version avec webcam... et le prix de la version 64Go un peu moins haut! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

kassk8 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tout lu. (...)
> Je tiens juste à appuyer sur un point trop fréquent sur se forum. (...)


 
En gros : tu lances un truc, tu ne lis pas la réponse (ou partiellement) et tu en remets une couche en répétant ce que tu as déjà dit

Et ben... ça c'est du dialogue, dis-moi !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2010)

Non, c'est un troll


----------



## kassk8 (28 Mai 2010)

PonkHead ... l'être humain est tellement prévisible quand il se sent attaqué.
 Ta réaction est une preuve de ce que j'avance. Toi même qui ne faisait pas parti de ceux qui critiquaient ma réponse, t'es retourné aussi vite que voile sous vent tournant, dès l'instant où j'ai tapé "en entrée de post" : 
 Je n'ai pas tout lu. Ta réponse a l'air intéressante. 
 Là je joue exprès le casse bonbon. (ce qui voulais dire que j'avais lu sa réponse en intégralité en fait ... ce n'était qu'une immature provocation de ma part)

 On est tous à peu près intelligent ... à ton avis que pouvais je attendre en réponse.

 Bon bref j'arrête de vous embêter. On est dans un rapport stérile qui n'a pas rapport (grâce à moi) avec le file. Mon intention de base était de réagir à une réponse trop vive à mon goût. Le reste n'est issu que de mon cerveau toujours en quête de provocation.

 ----------

 Je reprends sur le thème du Ipad ... à Montréal ce matin devant l'applestore plus de 500 personnes se trouvaient. Moi pas ... faut de finance immédiate. Mais je vais le commander sur ainternaireuteu et me le faire livrer au bureau. J'ai commencé une conversion de beaucoup de fichier vidéo. Après je me demande 32 ou 64 ?? Avec mon Iphone c'est 32, mais je me sentirai plus à l'aise dans 64. Je vous tiendrais informé ...

 D'ailleur est ce bien normale que les jeux développé pour Ipad (quelques pixels en plus ...) soit 3 à 4 fois plus cher ?? On comprend bien la logique commercial mais bon y a une sensation de fournisseur de lait que je n'aime pas trop trop !!!


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Mai 2010)

kassk8 a dit:


> Je reprends sur le thème du Ipad ...


Voilà.... 



> Après je me demande 32 ou 64 ?? Avec mon Iphone c'est 32, mais je me sentirai plus à l'aise dans 64


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là ? 32 quoi ? 64 quoi ?
Sinon tu réencodes avec Handbrake ?
Chez moi, il fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'en octobre/novembre, et puis, probablement après une mise à jour avec des changements de paramétrages complexes (ceux auxquels je ne comprends rien) toutes mes vidéos encodées avec un débit fixe, même élevé, sont devenues hyper pixellisées dans les tons sombres. Par contre, la qualité est excellente avec un débit variable, mais qui n'est pas si simple à utiliser dans la mesure où tu ne contrôles pas la taille finale, ni le débit moyen, avec de drôles de surprises...



> D'ailleur est ce bien normale que les jeux développé pour Ipad (quelques pixels en plus ...) soit 3 à 4 fois plus cher ?? On comprend bien la logique commercial mais bon y a une sensation de fournisseur de lait que je n'aime pas trop trop !!!


Complètement d'accord avec toi, comme quoi...
A mon avis non, et encore moins normal qu'il n'y ait aucune possibilité d'upgrade quand tu possèdes déjà le jeu iPhone... Un banal jeu de course de voiture pour les gamins finit par couter plus du quart d'un jeu PS3... Faut pas pousser...
On n'est pas obligé d'acheter, OK, mais si ça continue comme ça, c'est ce qu'un certain nombre va finir par faire...
J'ai l'impression de retomber dans le système du disque ou de la vidéo : le vinyle/cassettes, puis les CD, puis les DVD, puis le BR pour nous faire constamment racheter la même &#339;uvre, au passage de plus en plus cher, en nous taxant, et, cerise sur gâteau, sans se priver nous insulter au passage en nous traitant de pirate = voleur...
Sans compter que si tu voulais strictement rester dans la légalité, pour une vidéo sur un support numérique (iTV, iPod, iPad) que tu possèdes tu devrais la racheter en format numérique (DRMisé, en plus) puisque tu es obligé de casser la protection du DVD, ce que tu n'as pas le doit de faire en France (je vois que tu es canadien). Mais du moment que ça n'empêche personne de nous faire payer une taxe sur cette copie privée techniquement interdite...


----------



## doal13 (29 Mai 2010)

je veux acheter un ipad mais j'hésite sur un modèle 16 GO WI FI ou 16 GO WIFI 3G ??
Ou devrais je acheter un wifi en 32GO pour le meme pris qu'un 16GO WIFI 3G ??

Croyez vous utilie l'apple CARe car a ce que j'entends d'ici et de là la batterie est soudée et une fois HS l'ipad va a la poubelle . Car la batterie aurait que 2 ans de vie
merci


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2010)

doal13 a dit:


> je veux acheter un ipad mais j'hésite sur un modèle 16 GO WI FI ou 16 GO WIFI 3G ??
> Ou devrais je acheter un wifi en 32GO pour le meme pris qu'un 16GO WIFI 3G ??


la question a déjà été posée 2000 fois depuis 2 mois. En fait, il n'y a que vous qui pouvez répondre à votre question 
1) faut voir si vous disposez de réseaux Wifi de manière courante
2) si vous ne disposez pas de Wifi quand vous n'êtes pas à la maison, que comptez vous faire avec votre iPad (si c'est pour montrer des photos et jouer, le 3G n'est pas nécessaire)
3) quel budget vous avez, pour déterminer si vous pouvez prendre un 16gb ou un 32 gb.


----------



## kassk8 (30 Mai 2010)

Ben je suis des plus en plus attiré vers un 64*Go* (;-b Bigdidou) et pas 3G.

En extérieur :
Je ne me vois pas ici à montréal sortir mon Ipad en pleine rue pour chercher un truc (il pèse quand m^me un peu lourd et est plus volumineux qu'un iphone). A paris je n'auserai même pas le sortir de mon sac en plein rue.

En intérieur :
Soit on l'utilise sur ses genoux (guided tour) soit on le pose sur une table. Euh de mon expérience je n'ai jamais aprécié avoir mon ordi chez macdo, je ne pense pas plus apprécier d'avoir mon Ipad chez Macdo (ok ... ok ... ce peut être un autre resto). 

Je le veux pour d'une part avoir la 1Gen, et après l'avoir essayé je sent qu'il y a un potentiel de folie en matière de jeux, et surtout comme interface physique entre moi et mon ordi !

Je me demande juste si la version 2 sera équipé d'une coque identique à celle du Iphone 3G.

Merci BigDidou pour tes conseils avisé sur la video. Je ne rencontre pas trop de problème. J'en ai eu un avec le film 2012 en avi. Handbreak me l'avait fait passé à 5h de vidéo, le son était très grave et en total décallage. Bon je n'ai pas cherché à comprendre plus je l'ai supprimé. Bon ce n'ai pas un science exacte. Je peux aussi faire ce type d'opération avec iSquint mais c'est plus long très souvent et de moins bonne qualité (en conversion standard)


----------



## kassk8 (3 Juin 2010)

Bon ben je me suis fendu d'un 64Go. 

Le vendeur m'a fait rire il me proposait :
Apple vous offre un nouveau service, comme il s'agit d'un nouveau produit, de bénéficier de deux ans de protection (échange contre un neuf et envoi gratuit vers n'importe ou dans le monde). Offert me dis je ... pourquoi pas ... et lui de me dire il vous coutera 109$ en plus de votre Ipad. Offert ...

Arrivé au deuxième étage avant de payer la vendeuse me demande voulez l'Apple care ... hum ... pauvre Nord Américain ... on les prend vraiment plus qu'en France pour des vaches à lait !!

Bon cependant c'est fait je l'ai et je suis pressé de faire la sync !!!


----------



## twinworld (3 Juin 2010)

kassk8 a dit:


> Arrivé au deuxième étage avant de payer la vendeuse me demande voulez l'Apple care ... hum ... pauvre Nord Américain ... on les prend vraiment plus qu'en France pour des vaches à lait !


en même temps, en Europe aussi on nous propose l'Apple Care, non ?


----------



## BlueVelvet (3 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> en même temps, en Europe aussi on nous propose l'Apple Care, non ?



Oui. Dans les FNAC en Suisse (et France aussi je crois), toujours lorsqu'on achète un produit Apple.


----------



## samoussa (4 Juin 2010)

A la fnac ils te proposent leur propre garantie " échange contre neuf" je crois non ?


----------



## NoxDiurna (4 Juin 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> A la fnac ils te proposent leur propre garantie " échange contre neuf" je crois non ?



Oui. D'ailleurs, les conditions sont nettement meilleures que celles d'AppleCare. Echange contreneuf et assurance vo-casse.


----------



## twinworld (4 Juin 2010)

NoxDiurna a dit:


> Oui. D'ailleurs, les conditions sont nettement meilleures que celles d'AppleCare. Echange contreneuf et assurance vo-casse.


ben selon un témoignage récent sur ce forum, la garantie de la FNAC laisse à désirer sur certains points.


----------



## kassk8 (5 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ben selon un témoignage récent sur ce forum, la garantie de la FNAC laisse à désirer sur certains points.



J'ai lexemple récent Dun ami qui a souscrit une assurance vol et casse pour son iPhone 3GS. Un jour qu'il était sur les champs, le téléphone dans la petite poche de son sac, il se le fait voler. Et bien son assurance lui a dit que c'était de la négligeance de sa part. Il doit continuer a payer jusqu'à la fin de son engagement...

Ils lui ont même proposé d assurer son téléphone de remplacement.

Je savais que les assurances ne servaient a rien ... Mais alors a ce point ... 

En même temps quand on y reflechi :
12 mois d assurance a 9&#8364; le mois = 108 &#8364; an
Un iPhone 3GS sans abonnement á partir de 600&#8364; ... 

Personnelment quand j'ai acheté mon iPad le fait que le vendeur me propose lassurance (type FNAC d'apres ce que j'ai lu sur le fil) et qu'en plus on me propose un Apple care. Soit 300 $ de plus ... Ben j'ai trouve ça lourd ..

Écrit de mon iPad unhunhunh !


----------

